# European motorways' homepages



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

rimorski said:


> ^^
> I don't take it too seriously coz it is NOT accurate and that is why I can't find any decent and CORRECT map....
> just looka at Hungary or Croatio....completely unaccurate, but thanks aniway :lol:


Yes, but at least it's more or less accurate for the 'Western Europe'.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> Yes, but at least it's more or less accurate for the 'Western Europe'.


Well, Spain and France are missing a lot of sections on that map.

Spain has the biggest motorwaysystem of Europe.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Oh come on, you're talking about a few kilometers.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Chris1491 said:


> Well, Spain and France are missing a lot of sections on that map.
> 
> Spain has the biggest motorwaysystem of Europe.


have not! Germany and France have larger, probably Italy either.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

x-type said:


> have not! Germany and France have larger, probably Italy either.


Spain: 13.156km
Germany: 12.200km
France: 12.000km
Italy: 6.621km


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

this is definitely both motorways + dual carriageways. Spain has the largest net of dual carriegways in Europe, while Germany almost doesn't know for them because they have mostly full profiled motorways (+bundesstrassen)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

x-type said:


> this is definitely both motorways + dual carriageways. Spain has the largest net of dual carriegways in Europe, while Germany almost doesn't know for them because they have mostly full profiled motorways (+bundesstrassen)


In Spain, you have Autopista's and Autovia's. 

the only difference is that AP's are tolled, and AV's are not. They have the same looks, and the same speed limit and rules.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

interesting: i have been a plenty times in Spain, but I've allways been traveling on autopistas. i thought that autovias are more narow, so with more narrow emergency lane. i know this tolled and untolled, but i didn't know that auvovias are allways untolled.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Autovia's are allowed to have some smaller shoulders, so they can be used in mountainous areas, where there is often not much space.

But whatever? Some German Autobahns doesn't have a shoulders at all 

But you can look at viamichelin.com and check out Spain's huge autovia network!


----------



## rimorski (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought new Croatian Automobile Club's European Highway Atlas, and there are almost all cpuntries and main cities in Europe except Russia Aand Ukraine, but then I realised that vamichelin.com is also not accurate enough


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

"Autoroutes" concessionaires network in France:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

rimorski said:


> I bought new Croatian Automobile Club's European Highway Atlas, and there are almost all cpuntries and main cities in Europe except Russia Aand Ukraine, but then I realised that vamichelin.com is also not accurate enough


You can see that they're not accurate on the map of Cro anyway...


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Chris1491 said:


> The Autovia's are allowed to have some smaller shoulders, so they can be used in mountainous areas, where there is often not much space.



Actually there's absolutelly no diference between autovia's and autopista's designs standards. Same lane width, shoulder width, etc...

Still, there are some older autovias(some of the one's radiating from Madrid) with lower designs standards, but those will undergo major renovation works very soon, so they will be full motorway standard too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Nephasto said:


> Actually there's absolutelly no diference between autovia's and autopista's designs standards. Same lane width, shoulder width, etc....


Ar you sure ?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Maybe they are maintained worse?


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ar you sure ?
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía


From that article (in Spanish):



> actualmente las características de trazado de las nuevas autovías proyectadas no tienen prácticamente diferencia alguna con las de las autopistas.


"Actualmente" means "Nowadays", not "Actually". It's a false friend.

Anyway, this is a new autovía (A-12):









And a new autopista (AP-1)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Cicerón said:


> "Actualmente" means "Nowadays", not "Actually". It's a false friend.


I know, I'm french (nowadays=actuellement) and I speak Spanish... 

But on the other way


> *actualmente* las características de trazado de las *nuevas autovías proyectadas* no tienen *prácticamente* diferencia alguna con las de las autopistas.


Doesn't mean "there's *absolutelly no diference* between autovia's and autopista's designs standards." 

Moreover in this article it is also written:


> La diferencia fundamental entre autovía y autopista es que esta última está especialmente proyectada, construida y señalizada para la exclusiva circulación de automóviles


So I was thinking about Autovias in their globality and not only the last generations...

A-1 near Madrid:


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

^^As i've said, there are some older autovias (Madrid's radials: A-1, A-2, A-3, etc..) that don't comply with modern motorway standards.
But those will be completelly refurbished and modernized(including changes on the geometry and completelly new parts) in the next few years.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Nephasto said:


> ^^As i've said, there are some older autovias (Madrid's radials: A-1, A-2, A-3, etc..) that don't comply with modern motorway standards.
> But those will be completelly refurbished and modernized(including changes on the geometry and completelly new parts) in the next few years.


So when you wrote "actually" you meant "nowadays" and not "in fact".
In that case, I agree with you: in the future, all autovias (new, u/c and renovated) will be equivalent to autopistas...


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> So when you wrote "actually" you meant "nowadays" and not "in fact".
> In that case, I agree with you: in the future, all autovias (new, u/c and renovated) will be equivalent to autopistas...


Yes, that's the point. You have more info about that in this article from the Spanish "Ministerio de Fomento" official magazine.


Back to the topic. In Spain (only tolled motorways):



*AP-1* Burgos-Miranda: www.europistas.es

*AP-1* Vitoria-Éibar: www.bidegi.net

*AP-2* Zaragoza-Barcelona: www.autopistas.com

*AP-4* Sevilla-Cádiz: www.aumar.es

*AP-6* Villalba-Adanero: www.iberpistas.es

*AP-7* La Jonquera-Barcelona-Tarragona: www.autopistas.com

*AP-7* Tarragona-Valencia-Alicante: www.aumar.es

*AP-7* Alicante-Cartagena: www.ausur.es

*AP-7* Cartagena-Vera: www.aucosta.es

*AP-7* Málaga-Estepona-Guadiaro: www.autopistadelsol.com

*AP-8* Bilbao-Behovia: www.bidegi.net

*AP-9* Ferrol-A Coruña-Vigo-O Porriño: www.audasa.es

*AP-15* Tudela-Pamplona-Irurtzun: www.audenasa.es

*AP-36* Ocaña-La Roda: www.autopistamadridlevante.com

*AP-41* Madrid-Toledo: www.autopistamadridtoledo.com

*AP-51* Villacastín-Ávila: www.iberpistas.es/historia_ap51.html

*AP-61* San Rafael-Segovia: www.iberpistas.es/historia_ap61.html

*AP-53* Santiago de Compostela-Ourense: www.acega.es

*AP-66* León-Campomanes: www.aucalsa.com

*AP-68* Bilbao-Logroño-Zaragoza: www.a68.com

*AP-71* León-Astorga: www.aulesa.com

*M-12* Madrid-Aeropuerto: www.ejeaeropuerto.com

*R-2* Madrid-Guadalajara: www.radial-2.com

*R-3* Madrid-Arganda: www.radial3.com

*R-4* Madrid-Ocaña: www.radial4.com

*R-5* Madrid-Navalcarnero: www.radial5.com

*C-16* Terrassa-Manresa: www.autema.com

*C-32* Palafolls-Montgat: www.autopistas.com

*C-32* Viladecans-El Vendrell: www.aucat.es


Map: http://www.aseta.es/index.html

:cheers:


----------

